# No pay for training?



## MaiDai (Nov 17, 2021)

Hiya. First time here. I have a question I hope someone can help me with. I trained at Target for 3 days only then quit. Many many reasons why..... no notice given. But ..even tho they had my bank info, no direct deposit. No paper check. I DID get a separation notice saying that I voluntarily resigned and that my payslip was not gerenerated because i left before payroll was complete. Thusly, I received no compensation for the 20 hrs total of clocked in work. Is this normal for target ? Legal?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 17, 2021)

Sometimes it takes a few weeks for direct deposit to work, so the first paycheck might not go through as direct deposit, which means your only paycheck will likely be a paper one.

How long ago was this?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2021)

You absolutely get paid for training. Were you able to use the timeclock while you were there?  Could be someone forgot to input your time, or like Xanatos said, it hasn't been pay day yet on your pay cycle.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 17, 2021)

Did you use the time clock?  Leave a written list of your hours worked?

Often new hires are hand input into the payroll system, and it’s possible the message didn’t make it to the right person.  They may have assumed you never were officially hired.

Have you called HR at the store and asked?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 17, 2021)

How about calling the store and asking to speak to HR?


----------



## MaiDai (Nov 18, 2021)

This was the beginning of Nov.  I want to say HRO is my problem.  I have copies of time clock u used via MyTime card .. and compensation amount generated . I got the copies off workday prior to quitting, because I had a feeling this HR area/person would do something like this. All in all, being orientation and training, I have 20 hours not being paid for. The paper notice I received in mail " Separation Notice", makes it seem as if I quit before payroll period ended and for that fact, they do not owe me anything. So..2 questions...
1. Is this Separation Notice a "standard form" sent to employees who quit Target at any time?
2. Should there be a paper check in the mail accompanying the above notice? If not, how long should I "wait" for said check before I contact HQ /lawyers?.  
To be clear, it's not so much about the money as it is about how they treat people , when they "preach"   ethics,honesty,openness, etc..... it's maddening.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2021)

If you worked the beginning of November, your first possible payday would be the 19th. That is if you were in pay cycle B. That is my guess. Your HR has very little to do with your actual paycheck.


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 18, 2021)

Chances are the check will be mailed after its not picked up by a certain time. Given the mail system I wouldnt expect it for a week or two even if its the same city. You can just go in and ask for it if your pay period is tomorrow its just depends what cycle your on. No one gets paid automatically when quitting anymore. That I know of anyway used to be you would get cashed out by hr.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 18, 2021)

MaiDai said:


> This was the beginning of Nov.  I want to say HRO is my problem.  I have copies of time clock u used via MyTime card .. and compensation amount generated . I got the copies off workday prior to quitting, because I had a feeling this HR area/person would do something like this. All in all, being orientation and training, I have 20 hours not being paid for. The paper notice I received in mail " Separation Notice", makes it seem as if I quit before payroll period ended and for that fact, they do not owe me anything. So..2 questions...
> 1. Is this Separation Notice a "standard form" sent to employees who quit Target at any time?
> 2. Should there be a paper check in the mail accompanying the above notice? If not, how long should I "wait" for said check before I contact HQ /lawyers?.
> To be clear, it's not so much about the money as it is about how they treat people , when they "preach"   ethics,honesty,openness, etc..... it's maddening.


Separation notice is a form letter.  Your paycheck will come to the store on the Friday you should have been paid had you remained with the company, and dropped in a mailbox by the following Monday.  Then you need to wait for it to come in the mail.  Because you job abandoned, your last day was the third no show.  So they likely did not mark you quit for nearly a week after your last day.

If your locality requires final pay to be issued within a specific time frame, it starts the day of your third no call no show, but all they have to do is mail it.  It would make sense that you might not see that check until the first week of December.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 19, 2021)

MaiDai said:


> This was the beginning of Nov.  I want to say HRO is my problem.  I have copies of time clock u used via MyTime card .. and compensation amount generated . I got the copies off workday prior to quitting, because I had a feeling this HR area/person would do something like this. All in all, being orientation and training, I have 20 hours not being paid for. The paper notice I received in mail " Separation Notice", makes it seem as if I quit before payroll period ended and for that fact, they do not owe me anything. So..2 questions...
> 1. Is this Separation Notice a "standard form" sent to employees who quit Target at any time?
> 2. Should there be a paper check in the mail accompanying the above notice? If not, how long should I "wait" for said check before I contact HQ /lawyers?.
> To be clear, it's not so much about the money as it is about how they treat people , when they "preach"   ethics,honesty,openness, etc..... it's maddening.


Like I said, call the store and ask to speak to HR.


----------

